# A guy who owns ALL types of Kindles tells you how to choose the one for you



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

A guy who owns ALL types of Kindles tells you how to choose the one for you

"Which Kindle Should I Buy?" - The Kindle Buyers' Guide
http://www.amazopia.com/which-kindle-should-i-buy-kindle-buyers-guide/


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I had the same conversation with my girlfriend this weekend. When my original Kindle 1 broke, Amazon replaced it with a Kindle 2, and then my girlfriend bought her own Kindle (a Kindle 3) so we wouldn't have to share. This weekend I bought one of the cheap new $79 Kindles, and we've also got a Kindle DX in the house!

Personally, I find myself using the Kindle DX the most, and that'll probably remain the case until Amazon releases a new Kindle that's just as large. I just love those e-ink screens, and the only thing better than e-ink is a _big _e-ink screen...


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm really liking the touch screen, but I am finding it awkward figuring out what to do with my thumbs while I am reading.  They can't be in the way, blocking the text.  They can't be too far from where I need to use them to turn pages.  Its a conundrum.  A few more books, though; and I think I will have it figured out.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered one. 

My K3 is great, but when I saw the K4 in Bestbuy the other weekend I was amazed at how much smaller it was. The touch should be convenient for me as I usually am reading one handed anyway. 

While I was familiar with all the models (aside from KT and Fire), the "Which Kindle SHould I buy" was a good breakdown of the specs. I don't think I'll have an issue with where to put my thumb as that mentioned, as I don't put my thumb on the screen while reading. 

I ordered using my 1-day prime, but wasn't supposed to get it until 11/23 which was fine, I just didn't want a Black Friday delivery date. Lucky me it's been shipped and should be here tomorrow!!!! On to the KT watch thread.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

How dare he say the K3 is the ugliest. Mine is beautiful ♥


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

The K3 looks nice.  It's not ugly.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

RobertKindle said:


> The K3 looks nice. It's not ugly.


Remember when friends would try to fix you up?
You: What does he (she) look like?
Them: He (she) is nice.
You: Yeah, but what does he (she) look like??
Them: He (she) is really nice.

The Kindle Keyboard is really nice.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

RobertKindle said:


> The K3 looks nice. It's not ugly.


It's all a matter of perspective. I like my K3 and I certainly do not think it is ugly.

Sent from my iPad - which definately IS beautiful.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

RobertKindle said:


> The K3 looks nice. It's not ugly.


I agree. The K3 does look nice. Then again, I liked the look of the K1 when it came out, too.


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

KayakerNC said:


> Remember when friends would try to fix you up?
> You: What does he (she) look like?
> Them: He (she) is nice.
> You: Yeah, but what does he (she) look like??
> ...


Well I was referring to the looks of the Kindle, not the personality 

Although I guess it also has a nice personality for an electronic device


----------

